# Bleeding after endo scratch



## danceintherain (Apr 16, 2013)

I was wondering if anyone else on here has experience with the endometrial scratch procedure?

I had it done 3 days ago and have been bleeding since the morning after the scratch. Not 'spotting' but a full bleed. Am concerned I have started my cycle early, but the clinic is dismissing it as a side effect of the scratch. This is actually the second time I've had this done, the first time I had no bleeding at all. I don't want to miss the window for my embryo transfer if I have actually started my cycle! 

Has anyone else had bleeding similar to a regular period after a scratch?  Some reassurance from someone who has experienced something similar would really put my mind at rest!


----------



## Erin32 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi there,  I had a scratch done on the 23rd.  Ive had some bleeding,  from what ive read this is quite normal so try not to worry xx


----------



## danceintherain (Apr 16, 2013)

Just wanted to post a quick update in case it helps others in the future. 

It turns out that the bleeding was in fact my period arriving early and not a side effect from the scratch. Luckily I insisted on a scan at the clinic today to double check, and it turns out I'm now on CD10. If this hadn't been checked then I would have missed my embryo transfer date!


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi Danceintherain (bet you're doing a lot of dancing if you're in the UK right now  )

Sorry, I know that your post is a little old now but I think that I might have had exactly the same.  I had the scratch on day 21 and have a regular 28 day cycle.  I bled lightly after the scratch, nothing major but enough to see, and it lasted around 4 days.

My period is now nearly a week late and I'm convinced that it's not going to happen as I couldn't feel less periody.  I'm so worried that I had the same as you and the scratch somehow triggered a really early period.  

I hope that you don't mind me asking, but did your clinic say this can happen?  I live a very long way away from my clinic, so I couldn't go in to check.  The bleeding was also what I was sort of expecting to happen with the endo scratch so, although I saw your post and it crossed my mind, I didn't think much of it at the time.

I think that I've just wasted all that money (my clinic's endo scratches are up there with the most expensive) and I won't be able to start my cycle this month


----------



## Erin77 (Nov 1, 2010)

Molly I could have written your post. I am in exactly the same position, I had the scratch done on day 21 and 2 days later had what I thought was heavy ish spotting for 4 days. Normally my cycles re very regular and at no time did I think that was my period however I am now 1 week late and like you feel in no way like my period is coming. In fact I am convinced I am heading towards ovulation.
I saw my consultant on Saturday and had a scan, he said it was really hard to tell if I had had a period but he thought not as lining was a bit thicker than he would have expected.
Basically his advice was to wait for a proper period and of that hadn't happened within a week to call him. I'm now using ovulation sticks to try an get an idea of what's going on. It's so frustrating to think that the scratch was a waste of money and now everything is up in the air and delayed.
This roller coaster is so hard sometimes! I hope you find out what is going On for you soon. I'm sorry I can't offer much advice but wanted to let you know you're not alone!

Erin x


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Erin, thank you soooo much for letting me know. I'm sorry that you are going through this too.

I can't find a single reference anywhere to this happening to other women, I was starting to feel very oddly alone., I'm sad but so relieved that you've posted.

I too am feeling really like I'm about to ovulate, it's so similar to you, how bizarre this is!  That's great that you went in for a scan, I wish that I could have.  I have left messages for my clinic and they haven't come back still, so I just don't know what's going on.

Apart from my brief pregnancy, I have never been so late (or potentially so early) or missed a period.  Have you, is this completely out of character for you too?

Did your clinic say that this can happen after scratch or whether the scratch will still make a difference even if we miss a period?  I hate to think that it's all wasted and we'll have to do it again.

Urgh, I wish that I knew what is going on.  What a situation that we are wishing for our periods to arrive!  I'd love to know how you get on.  Sending you lots of hugs xxx


----------



## Erin77 (Nov 1, 2010)

Hi Molly
Just to update you- i'm no further forward with knowing whats going on! I'm doing ovulation sticks but haven't had a positive yet so will keep trying as i think i will soon (or i hope i do just to know whats going on!)
I've also been totally regular (28/29 days) up until now so this has really thrown me. I've accepted now that the scratch is going to be useless and  just want to get my next period so i can get going (i won't be having the scratch again as i am totally convinced that it was that which messed up my cycle even though my consultant has his doubts).
I hope you have made more progress than i have!
Erin x


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi Erin, it's all so weird isn't it.  I'm sorry that you're no further forward.

I went to our clinic for a scan and I am more confused than ever.  They think my problems may be hormonal, as I have a corpus luteum hanging around.  I may be just a tiny bit pregnant but my lining was only 4mm so it isn't going to come to anything.  Apparently 5mm is the cut off  

I can't quite believe that after 4 years and not a whisper, we may have finally almost nearly got pregnant  .  I don't understand any of what it means, it's very confusing, but whether the scratch helped I don't know.

We need to wait now and then have another scratch, goodness only knows when things will settle.

Did your consultant find anything similar?  Xx


----------

